# What kind of goodies did Santa bring ya this year??



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2008)

I know what the true meaning of Christmas is,but how well did "Santa" treat you this year?? []

 Merry Christmas*


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 25, 2008)

My girl friend gave me all kinds of nice stuff but the one thing she gave me was what I wanted most of all and have been looking for one for years and years. The pontil medicine collection catalog -Sam Greer collection 1988/89! I was sooooo excited and could not belive she found one!!!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Miles (Dec 25, 2008)

On the bottle front I got a beautiful C. Heimstreet & Co. Cobalt blue pontiled beauty!


----------



## LC (Dec 25, 2008)

Still can not figure it out ! I did not get one bottle !! *Just a bag of  sticks and a lump of coal* . What the devil is that all about !!!  Hope all of you are enjoying this great day .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2008)

Hahaha hey heating oil is high coal may be a good gift []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool Ry ....Hope you can put it to good use.[]

 I didn't get bottles or bottle books,but I did get something to take pictures of bottles with! A Canon Power Shot A10000IS 10 M.P
 I took a pic of it with my old camera [8D] I still have to set the new one up.

 I also got Xbox Live! 
 But not a single article of clothing! When I was a kid I prayed for (NO) clothes.It took this long for that prayer to work lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2008)

Miles thats a beauty of a bottle.


----------



## LC (Dec 25, 2008)

Heating oil has finally came down a little bit Rick . I just did a fill up and I did not have to put the house up as collateral to do so ! I do recall the coal furnace we had in my Home place when I was a Kid . A great heat source .
      I do not know why , but I have never had anyone but me a bottle as a gift for Xmas or any other occasion for that matter . Then to , I never put in a plug for anyone to do so . The only bottle related gift I ever received was this George Bielor whiskey jug , the misses got it for me around fifteen years ago .[/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah it came down a little now it just has to catch up with the gas []

 Nice little Jug,its cool you still have it after 15 years.


----------



## LC (Dec 25, 2008)

I have bottles I have had for a lot longer than that Rick . I am a true collector , or would I be considered a PACK RAT !


----------



## Stardust (Dec 25, 2008)

RICK, YOUR GOING TO LOVE THAT CAMERA...
 MERRY CHRISTMAS WAIT TILL YOU PLAY WITH ALL THE FEATURES...
 IT'S A GOOD ONE... []


----------



## phil44 (Dec 25, 2008)

my girlfriend bought me this bottle on ebay, i thought it was an oddball soda from baltimore glassworks but it seems like its an odd-size whiskey...also got a lot of clothes- much-needed [] and she found me some replacement willow plates that broke. i love her so much. she is so great. she is beautiful, inside and out. i want to marry her. i cant stop talking about her!!! shes good in bed. (and shes typing this)[:'(]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 25, 2008)

> The pontil medicine collection catalog -Sam Greer collection 1988/89! I was sooooo excited and could not belive she found one!!!


 
 I've got that catalog..and it's a good one.   As a reference, I've used it regularly for years. Plus it's just an awesome collection!


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 25, 2008)

> On the bottle front I got a beautiful C. Heimstreet & Co. Cobalt blue pontiled beauty!


 
 Miles, that is a beauty!  Was it a med or is it a pharmacy?


----------



## Miles (Dec 25, 2008)

It's a med or hair bottle from circa 1840-1850, and it fits into my collection like a glove! Nothing like a cobalt pontiled bottle.


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought up all my Christmas gifts for everyone this year, and just when I got finished I got a phone call.  It was a fellow collector I know, and he was intersted in selling me his collection.  I was broke, but could not pass it up.  In total I purchased 675 Texas medicines, and drugstores.   I wish Santa would have done it for me, but I decided not to hold my breath.  Next week I am going to take pictures of some of them, and post it up.  I am not sure who has the largest collection of Texas drugstore bottles, but I have to be getting close! My favorite of the group is a earlly Preston & Robria citrate of magnesia Galveston Texas bottle circa 1860-1865.  It is the oldest Texas medicine I have ever seen.  Right now she is my favorite bottle!  Happy Holidays everybody!

 Brad

 Brad


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2008)

I hear you LC,I still have 5 bottles since I was 14.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2008)

It sounds like you got a good deal if you were broke [8D] post um when you get um.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, texasdigger, I wouldn't be able to sleep for days if I bought 675 bottles all at once!!  I look forward to seeing some of your photos!
 Here's my Christmas present - an expanded mouth snuff/blacking jar of Stoddard origin.  Thanks to earlyglass for this fantastic  piece of New England glass for my collection!


----------



## annie44 (Dec 25, 2008)

One more picture...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats a nice crude little snuffy Annie []


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2008)

I think you're getting spoiled by Mike, Cindy......LOL!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 25, 2008)

No bottles,but in addition to the usual I recieved the best little LED headlamp I have ever had and some durable coldweather gloves for topside of the hole in January.I bought the wife a new camera that she dearly needed,so she had something nice to loan me for taking bottle pics.[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 25, 2008)

doug     you dont spend any time at the top of the hole[:'(]     you know thats my job!     i got something for the top of that cold windy january hole[]


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank whoever bought you that for me and ask them if they will buy you an alarm clock next year.[]


----------



## annie44 (Dec 26, 2008)

> I think you're getting spoiled by Mike, Cindy......LOL!!!





> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> ....actually, Becky sent the check to Mike, and since she finances most of my purchases I will have to credit her with spoiling me.....


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 26, 2008)

Although I don't mind spoiling the both of you! 

 You have quite an eye for good early glass. Anytime I can add a new piece to your collection... it is a pleasure.

 Mike


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, she is amassing quite a collection of good quality glass!!![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 26, 2008)

My mom gave herself this...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 26, 2008)

Remember these mattches I bought my dad for Christmas?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 26, 2008)

I guess you could call it a "go with"[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a candy container -


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 26, 2008)

My digging partner gave me this for Christmas.. nice little pony that he found when we were digging this fall.[][][][][]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 27, 2008)

My wife and kids  picked a few jars for me!!   Sweet stuff !!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice little candy car []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2008)

The wife buys you bottles? you must be doing something right []


----------



## div2roty (Dec 27, 2008)

For my birthday my girlfriend gave me a paneled colbalt blue Seitz bottle from Easton PA, but no bottles this year for Christmas.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2008)

A sided Seitz! good choice []


----------



## div2roty (Dec 27, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> A sided Seitz! good choice []


 
 So is my girlfriend.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 27, 2008)

[]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 27, 2008)

Imagine that... After 18 years she just goes with it!!!   She is always on the look out for dig sites ..


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 28, 2008)

One of my wife's sisters made her a too cool new quilt.  Lying on that are a couple of my goodies, a nice book on iron and for the second year I told  my mother-in- law that I would like to bid on a bottle and if I won would she pay toward it as my Christmas present.  I received my fifth 32 oz York, PA whisky; one I didn't have from G.F. Plitt, a long time York bottler.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2008)

My wife is into making quilts and blankets I don't see how they do it.[8D] knit one Pearl 2......I'm done! []
  Looks like an interesting book.


----------



## glass man (Dec 29, 2008)

OLE SANTA GAVE ME A SINUS INFECTION FOR CHRISTMAS,THAT WAS AS BAD AS THE FLU! WAS SO SICK I GOT TO GO TO THE EMERGENCY ROOM ON CHRISTMAS EVE! [ALRIGHT!] SICK AS A DOG.[] SANTA WAS A SLIMY OLE #@$%! TO ME THIS YEAR! [&:]GUESS I WAS A BAD,BAD BOY! TRY TO DO BETTER NEXT YEAR OR I MAY GET SMALLPOX AS A PRESENT![8D] WAS GONNA GET A GREAT BOTTLE FROM DOWNEASTDIGGER[BRAM] ,BUT  MED. PEOPLE CIDED I DIDN'T NEED ONE.DID GET SOME NICE CLOTHES THOUGH AND GUNTH SENT ME A NICE GIFT ,AS DID AJOHN . I THANK THEM MUCH! GOD BLESS ALL! JAMIE


----------

